# Starting IVF at the Lister



## rachaelm24 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi fairly new to this so I am hoping this can help others as well as getting some advice.
I was at the Lister clinic in London yesterday for my initial consultation with Dr Tolba. I have to say he was very friendly and explained what IVF would entail step by step. I have a AMH of 3.23 and a blocked left fallopian tube. I asked his advice on unblocking it and he said to leave it well alone as it could lead to ectopic pregnancy. However the NHS consultant who did the HSG offered to clear the tube. Now I am a bit confused?!
We have decided to commence IVF next week (we thought ASAP as I am 37years old). I am feeling really overwhelmed by all the information I received. 
We are going to do our scans and bloods at the Agora as we live in Hove.
I would really like to meet up with others in the area who are having a similar experience, as it is a lot to take on board and I feel as if I could do with support from ladies going through this procedure too.


----------

